# Grapes for sale or wanted in MO, AR, KS and some equipment



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 6, 2012)

I get this sent to me on a weekly basis by the U of Mo. 
If interested I will try to post as I get them.

Arkansas


Cynthiana (Norton) – 4-6 tons
Traminette – 2-4 tons
Can do custom crush/press
Contact:
Doug Hausler
Keels Creek Winery
Eureka Springs, AR
479-253-1769
[email protected]<mailto[email protected]>


Kansas


Illinois

2012 harvest Chambourcin Grape Juice for sale $7.50/gallon
Contact:
Cunningham Vineyards Corporation
Anna, Illinois
618-833-7775

Chambourcin – 1 ton
Corot noir – 3 tons
Edelweiss – 2 tons
Foch – 2 tons
Frontenac – 4 tons
Noiret – 1 ton
NY 76 – 1 ton
Traminette – 2 tons
St. Croix – 500 lbs
Cabernet franc – 200 lbs
Muscat – 100 lbs
Can be chilled and delivered
Will custom crush small orders
Contact:
George Neitzel
Belleview Hollow Vineyard
Calhoun County, IL
217-248-8638
[email protected]<mailto[email protected]>

Missouri

Traminette - 2 tons approx.
Chambourcin - 2 tons approx.
Contact:
Roger Gibbar
Arbre Rouge Vineyard
Cape Girardeau County, Missouri
573-225-7262
[email protected]<mailto[email protected]>
Vignoles – 1 ton
Chardonel – 2 tons
Norton – 4 tons
Contact:
Clarence Meyer
Shady Grove Vineyard
Ste. Genevieve, MO
314-807-8431
[email protected]<mailto[email protected]>
www.shadygrovevineyard.com<http://www.shadygrovevineyard.com>

Vidal 15-20 Tons
Chambourcin 10-20 Tons
Concord 10-20 Tons
Contact:
Michael Rouse
Adam Puchta Winery
573 486-5596
[email protected]<mailto[email protected]>

Vidal Blanc- 5 tons
Contact:
Bob Nolan
Noboleis Vineyards
Augusta Mo. AVA
314-568-6700
[email protected]<mailto[email protected]>

Grapes Wanted - KS

Traminette - 2 tons
Contact:
Brian Mikijanis
Wine Barn Winery
Kansas City, KS
913.721.5577
[email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>

Grapes Wanted - MO

Chardonel - 10-20 tons
Contact:
Tony Kooyumjian, Augusta Wine Company
Augusta, Missouri
[email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
636-228-4301 X 21

Concord – 3 to 5 tons
Catawba – 3 to 5 tons
Contact:
Elaine Hoffmeister Mooney
Sainte Genevieve Winery
245 Merchant Street
Ste. Genevieve, Missouri 63670
www.saintegenevievewinery.com<http://www.saintegenevievewinery.com>
573-483-3500

Vignoles. 8-10 tons
Contact:
Bob Nolan
Noboleis Vineyards
Augusta, Mo.
314-568-6700
[email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
Grapes Wanted – IL


Grapes Wanted – Other

Marquette – 500 lbs
Chardonel – 500 lbs
Contact:
Michael Marsh
Denver, CO
[email protected]<mailto[email protected]>

Grapes for Home Winemakers

Catawba 150 lbs
Norton up to 400 lbs
Chambourcin up to 500 lbs
Traminette 100 lbs
Vignoles 150 lbs
Cayuga up to 1,000 lbs
quanities may change by harvest
Contact:
Larry Cox
Twisted Vine Vineyard
Fulton, Mo
cell 573-220-4806
[email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>

Wanted: Zweigelt 100-200lbs

Contact:

Sal Coco

Kansas City, Kansas

913 721 1073

[email protected]<mailto[email protected]>


Supplies/Equipment Wanted to Buy


Supplies/Equipment For Sale

New Holland TN75F Vineyard Tractor. Purchased new in April 2000. Full description and photos attached.
Contact :
Tony Kooyumjian
Augusta Wine Company
636-346-1099
[email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.


Bird Netting for Sale: Various lengths and types of 7',14', 17' wide

Contact:

Michael Amigoni

Amigoni Vineyards and Landscaping Supply

www.amigoni.com<http://www.amigoni.com>

913-890-3299

4000 grow tubes with stakes. 50 cents per.
Contact:
Mike Bleile
Seven Springs Winery
(573)317-0100 – Phone

2 ton SS programed horizontal press
Crusher distember
Must pump
Wine pump
Refractor
Embulimeter
SO2 lab
6 bottle rotating bottler
Corker
Cash register (2) programable
Credit card machine
Bar & shelfing for gift shop
Glass shelfing for gift shop
Misc items
Fittings Clamp SS
Cases (?) growing tubes
Plastic tanks
2 open fermenters SS
Fork Lift (large tires)
Contact:
Bruce Dozier
620-564-0195
620-282-9443
Dozier Vineyard & Winery
323 SE 80 Avenue
Ellinwood KS 67526-9226

1980 Seitz Fulla 12-head filler/corker monobloc w/3-head foil spinner - $9,500
Contact:
Dennis Reynolds
Somerset Ridge Vineyard & Winery
29725 Somerset Road
Paola, KS 66071
913-963-8145

Items For Sale by Grey Bear Winery

Destemmer/Crusher on wheels– Toscana Enologica Moriol 2003 (Made in Italy), SS 50” x 23.5”, Bin 50” tall, with attached pump (2.5”) 220 volt motor, hoses and clamps. Can process 5 ton per hour. $3700 Pump – 2” 20 volt hi-capacity impeller pump on wheels made by Liverani Mfg., extra hoses. $2000 Tank – 270 gallon with fermentation blade inside tank by Pasco Mfg. Double 2” valve outlet. Two clamps, two butterfly valves. $700

8 Steel Two Barrel Racks, holds 52 to 55 gallon barrels. $20/each

1 Steel Two Barrel Rack, holds 30 gallon barrels. $20 Datamax I Classic Label Printer – $800

3 Vertical Cedar Display Wine Racks – holds 99 bottles each. 4’ X 5’. $50/each

8 Sixty Gallon Blue Poly Barrels (food grade), rubber sealed lids. $22/each

Additional Items for Sale:

4 cases Logo Pint Glasses (Black Canyon Ale House) (16oz/24 in case) - $30/case

25+/- Dark Green Ceramic Logo Beer Mugs (Black Canyon Ale House) (20oz.)

25+- $10/each

3 Table Height Pedestals with round pine tops – $30/each

1 Bar Height Pedestal with round pine top - $25

1 Bar Height Pedestal (no top) - $20

3 Square Table Tops (light blue laminated) - $10/each Center Pull Towel Dispensers - $2/each Soap and Sanitizer Dispensers - $1/each Employee Time Clock (by Acroprint) w/Timecards - $50 Undercounter SS Dishwasher (for glasses) - $150 Credit Card Machines (various) - $20/each L-Shaped Tall Bar (wood) Dimensions: 8’4”x8’, 3’9” high, 2’9.5” wide top, includes 8’ - $500 4-Compartment SS Sink w/extended sides - $375 SS Ice Tub (36”x18”) on legs - $90

1 Employee Lockers Set (8 lockers/4 upper & lower) - $35 Dean 75 lb. Fryer (36” deep x 20” wide) w/7 baskets - $250 SS Hood (99”x50”) includes lights, Ansul System, make-up air - $1850 SS Hood (48”x42”) includes lights, Ansul System, (w/exhaust only) - $600 SS Bun Warmer - $125 SS Hobart Model 10-A Dishwasher (left side table feed) - $1800 SS Kegger 2-Door 2-Tower/4-Spout (59”x28”x41”) - $975 SS Table Top 2-Door Fridge (47”x30”x35”) - $400
Contact:
Marschall Fansler
573-377-4313
Miscellaneous



400-500 pounds of blackberries for sale, Triplecrown variety. Organically grown in Chariton County, Missouri

Contact:

Leanna Thomson
660-676-8867
[email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>

Farm for sale:
24 acre farm with about 100 Nortons and a few Cayuga as well
Contact:
Victor Schultz
[email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>


----------



## serendipityfarmandvine (Jun 1, 2020)

Grapes Wanted & Winery Equipment to buy 
Please contact:
Amy Roberts
Serendipity Farm and Vine
[email protected]
913-488-0811


----------

